# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Camera IP Wifi quay quét an ninh TENDA CP3 – Đàm thoại 2 chiều

## bientinhxa762

Tenda CP3 là *camera IP* WiFi an ninh quay quét thích hợp cho gia đình, cửa hàng, văn phòng. Tenda CP3 trang bị cảm biến 2 Megapixel, cung cấp video độ phân giải FullHD 1080P mang lại hình ảnh chi tiết và sắc nét hơn.
Nhờ động cơ mạnh mẽ mang lại khả năng quay quét tốc độ cao, Tenda CP3 có thể quay ngang 360° và dọc 155° (90° trên, 65° dưới) mang lại tầm nhìn toàn cảnh không góc chết. Dựa trên công nghệ AI, Tenda CP3 có thể phát hiện hình dáng của con người và các loại chuyển động khác. Nhận diện chính xác chuyển động và tự động nắm bắt các trạng thái đáng ngờ, nhờ đó cảnh báo sẽ được gửi đến điện thoại của bạn theo thời gian thực, giúp bảo vệ an toàn.Bạn có thể cài đặt các vị trí cần theo dõi thông qua app, và *camera* sẽ tự động liên tục xoay để theo dõi các vị trí đó.
- Dựa trên các thuật toán thị giác của AI, tính năng theo dõi thông minh “Smart Tracking” có thể phát hiện và dõi theo các mục tiêu di động, đồng thời tự động ghi hình.
- Khi phát hiện xâm nhập trong thời gian cảnh báo đặt trước, đèn flash và âm thanh báo động sẽ được kích hoạt để cảnh báo kẻ xâm nhập. Đồng thời tin nhắn báo động cũng được gửi đến điện thoại của bạn.
- Đàm thoại 2 chiều theo thời gian thực giúp bạn liên lạc với gia đình mọi lúc mọi nơi.
- Bạn có thể tự cài đặt sẵn đến 3 giọng nói cảnh báo. Thích hợp cho bảo vệ an ninh, hoặc tự động chào mừng cho cửa hàng.
- Anten tích hợp đã được cải tiến, giúp tăng khả năng truyền nhận WiFi lên hơn 30%, mang lại video mượt mà dù xuyên 2 lớp tường.
- Video có thể được lưu trữ trong thẻ Micro SD và trên Cloud. Ngay cả khi camera bị phá hoại hay đánh cắp, bạn vẫn có thể truy cập các video được lưu trữ trên Cloud.
*Trích nguồn:* vienthong92k.blogspot.com/2022/07/camera-ip-wifi-quay-quet-ninh-tenda-cp3.html

----------

